# Bjorn Rebney Out of Bellator. Scott Coker In?



## BAMMA UK Guy (Jun 26, 2013)

Wow, the guy who founded Bellator is out, word is the Scott Coker is going to replace him as his no complete clause with the UFC was up in March. It's been on the cards for a while I think, but is this the beginning of the end for BFC?

http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2014/6/1...nd-tim-danaher-are-officially-out-at-bellator

Bjorn right about now..


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Been rumoured for a while, and it's far from the end. Coker is a much more accomplished promoter than Bjorn. Hopefully this will put an end to Bjorn's ridiculous hiring policy of late, which has involved hiring over the hill UFC cast offs. Coker's going to do an awesome job at Bellator. Excited to see how they develop in the next year.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

> Earlier today we mentioned the reports that Bellator would be parting ways with Bjorn Rebney after months of rumors.
> 
> A press release sent out by Spike TV has made it official. Along with Rebney, COO Tim Danaher is also out.
> 
> ...


I wonder why though?


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

BAMMA UK Guy said:


> but is this the beginning of the end for BFC?
> 
> http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2014/6/1...nd-tim-danaher-are-officially-out-at-bellator
> 
> Bjorn right about now..



The beginning of the end??!!! Man you can't be serious... Scott Coker is a genious. He's a trail blazer. This is an upgrade.

The difference between Strikeforce and Bellator is that Strikeforce was broke. They were a very small independently funded MMA org out of San Jose California. They started from absolutely nothing under the leadership of Coker they grew and developed fighters and used every extra penny to sign the best talent in the world. Under Scott Coker a very local organization based out of one arena began to be able to compete with the UFC.

They literally had a more stacked and exciting HW division.

Now you have Viacom. ENDLESS funds.... the money is plentiful. And Scott Coker a man who has been in the fight business for over 20 years and was such a threat and commodity to MMA at the same time that Zuffa came knocking with a huge paycheck.

THIS IS HUGE. 

This is going to be the rebirth of Bellator. Coker will trim the fat. Get rid of the loose ends... and trust me we are going to see a renaissance for BFC.

Can't wait to see what's next!!


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Rauno said:


> I wonder why though?


Been rumours going around that Viacom don't like Bjorn, and have been trying to get rid of him for a while. Now, with Coker free to move away from the UFC makes the most sense to get rid of him.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Coker will do a better job. He's been successful at every promotion he's run.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

They need to get rid of all the ghetto, thug fighters. I can't stand watching a promotion that supports these kind of people. It's like saying gang violence and going to prison is cool.


----------



## King Daisuke (Mar 25, 2013)

Best news I've heard all week!

Scott Coker + Viacom money = Competition for UFC = What's best for us fans!


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

Hmmm... BFC and Rebney part ways citing differences in vision on the same day it's reported Viacom really wants Kimbo Slice in BFC.... Yeah, something tells me the vision Viacom wants is cheap thrills for cheap views hence why guys like Sokoudju, Baroni, Slice, and a few others are getting cropped in now. Tells the whole story right there, Viacom wants people like Kimbo, Rebney doesn't. I like the vision of the guy who took out multiple mortgages on his home to build an mma promotion from nothing, not hundreds of millions in vegas mafia money, but from nothing but his own hard work to the strong entertaining promotion it is today with over 120 cards on national programming. Coker is good but he is gonna be in a worse position then he was in in SF where he had no confident backing to the product, here he will have something that looks like it will resemble the time-warner suits going mega cheap in vision to run down what was wcw. 

Thanks for Bellator Rebney.

If you want more Sokodju and Kimbo, then this is big news for you.



BAMMA UK Guy said:


> is this the beginning of the end for BFC?


Without a doubt.


----------



## BAMMA UK Guy (Jun 26, 2013)

My concern here is that who do you think ran Strikeforce financially into the ground? If he was that great why didn't the UFC retain his services when they bought out SF? Viacom won't put up with huge financial losses. They will be after viewing figures and sponsorships. He doesn't deliver on those, then he and BFC are as good as gone. 

Oh and Slice has turned down the initial interest in a contract with BFC.

I just hope they trim the fat with the over abundance of fighters they have. Because they have quite a few sitting on the sidelines waiting for fights, so they get 'loaned' out but of course it's never in the best interests of the loaner company.

On a very selfish note, I kind of hope we get Rob Sinclair back. The mere thought of Sinclair Vs. Barnaoui has me very excited.


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

GDPofDRB said:


> Hmmm... BFC and Rebney part ways citing differences in vision on the same day it's reported Viacom really wants Kimbo Slice in BFC.... Yeah, something tells me the vision Viacom wants is cheap thrills for cheap views hence why guys like Sokoudju, Baroni, Slice, and a few others are getting cropped in now. Tells the whole story right there, Viacom wants people like Kimbo, Rebney doesn't. I like the vision of the guy who took out multiple mortgages on his home to build an mma promotion from nothing, not hundreds of millions in vegas mafia money, but from nothing but his own hard work to the strong entertaining promotion it is today with over 120 cards on national programming. Coker is good but he is gonna be in a worse position then he was in in SF where he had no confident backing to the product, here he will have something that looks like it will resemble the time-warner suits going mega cheap in vision to run down what was wcw.
> 
> Thanks for Bellator Rebney.
> 
> ...


I couldn't agree any less. Scott Coker is leaps and bounds above Rebney on every level when it comes to building a promotion and building, developing and scouting fighters.

He is going to prove invaluable to Viacom. And Viacoms money is going to be exactly what he needed with Strikeforce.

Give him 2 years and he is going to extract every major fighter outside of the UFC with talent and consolidate them within Bellator. They will rival the UFC. And they will do a good job. 

Scott Coker is a proven winner and leader under banners. And the best thing about Scott Coker is that he CROSS PROMOTES!!!!

This guy loves MMA, he scouts the best talent and he makes big fights happen.

He gave us Fedor/Hendo. 
He brought Mousasi, Kawajiri and Jacare from Japan
He built up Luke Rockhold, Gilbert Melendez and Thompson
He gave us Melendez VS Shinya Aoki
He built their HW division from the dust up and gave us the Heavyweight Grand Prix.
He built up Daniel Cormier, OSP, and Antonio Bigfoot Silva.
He cross promoted with DREAM and EliteXC on a regular basis.


I can keep going. Scott Coker is about to take Bellator FC to an entirely different level if he takes the reins.

Trust that.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

I think this is a great move. Strikeforce was always better than Bellator imo. Coker with funding can be a beautiful thing, me thinks


----------



## AlanS (Jun 16, 2009)

At least Coker is less likely to say dumb shit.

Hopefully he invests more airtime and money into homegrown, young talent and not broken down UFC castoffs.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

AlanS said:


> At least Coker is less likely to say dumb shit.
> 
> Hopefully he invests more airtime and money into homegrown, young talent and not broken down UFC castoffs.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App



He was never a UFC castoff kind of guy. He took in Hendo when Hendo got pissed off about his money but that's about it. 

Quite the contrary all of his stars are becoming big UFC stars.

I can see a few coming back to Coker honestly. Never heard one single fighter complain about him or the pay.

The one thing that's exciting about when he runs shit is that he brings in legitimate fighters and athletes. Ranked fighters and dangerous contenders.

Im all over Bellator if he comes in. It's a hardcore MMA fans wet dream.


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

Everything about BFC the last few months suggest they are going for cheap names to get easy eyes, this move confirms it, get rid of the guy in your way, the guy who built this thing almost entirely on new developing talent over the Kimbo Slices they are looking for now. Kinda easy to read. Coker really doesn't mean much here, it's the vision. Rebeny's vision built it, Viacoms will see it flounder.

Every MMA site has two headlines right next to each other today.

Bjorn out over differences in vision with Viacom

and

Bellator wants trying to get Kimbo Slice

Think about it.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

GDPofDRB said:


> Everything about BFC the last few months suggest they are going for cheap names to get easy eyes, this move confirms it, get rid of the guy in your way, the guy who built this thing almost entirely on new developing talent over the Kimbo Slices they are looking for now. Kinda easy to read. Coker really doesn't mean much here, it's the vision. Rebeny's vision built it, Viacoms will see it flounder.
> 
> Every MMA site has two headlines right next to each other today.
> 
> ...




Coker has made more MMA history than Bjorn every could dream up....

This is the guy that brought womens MMA to the masses. He believed in fighters like Rhonda Rowsey,Meisha Tate, Carmouch, Shana Bazler, Sara Kaufmann, Cyborg Santos, and Gina Carano when Dana White was scoffing at the idea.


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

_RIVAL_ said:


> Coker has made more MMA history than Bjorn every could dream up....
> 
> This is the guy that brought womens MMA to the masses. He believed in fighters like Rhonda Rowsey,Meisha Tate, Carmouch, Shana Bazler, Sara Kaufmann, Cyborg Santos, and Gina Carano when Dana White was scoffing at the idea.


That is relevant to a discussion about good things Coker has been part of, I don't disagree, I like Coker. But the move here looks like the trend is back to Kimbo and Herscahl Walker, it makes sense that a lot more travel worn "names" are in BFC the past few months like Paresian and Baroni, I expect the emphasis to phase out of showcasing developing talent in the way BFC has really been doing well with the previous years. 

I get the feeling viacom is going to do for BFC what Time-Warner did for WCW, they'll burn bright and hot but not live long.

There is a parallel, in Rebney to Coker. Coker had the passion to drive SF to be something, just like Rebney did with BFC. Partnerships with money and exposure saw their visions get pushed to the wayside.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

GDPofDRB said:


> That is relevant to a discussion about good things Coker has been part of, I don't disagree, I like Coker. But the move here looks like the trend is back to Kimbo and Herscahl Walker, it makes sense that a lot more travel worn "names" are in BFC the past few months like Paresian and Baroni, I expect the emphasis to phase out of showcasing developing talent in the way BFC has really been doing well with the previous years.
> 
> I get the feeling viacom is going to do for BFC what Time-Warner did for WCW, they'll burn bright and hot but not live long.
> 
> There is a parallel, in Rebney to Coker. Coker had the passion to drive SF to be something, just like Rebney did with BFC. Partnerships with money and exposure saw their visions get pushed to the wayside.


I honestly think that Coker is like Bjorn 3.0

Their dream may be comparable but the results are a lot different.

I don't think that Bjorn is capable of even doing half of what Coker can do.

He literally had peanuts. And look what Strikeforce became. Cokers model is not only proven but extremely successful.

I really think this is a great move for Bellator.


----------



## BAMMA UK Guy (Jun 26, 2013)

Is everyone wearing rose tinted glasses? Does anyone remember the final days of Strikeforce? Before the UFC came in and picked up the pieces? Sure Cokers great I don't dislike him at all (Don't know him personally) but, he was the one who put them out of business and Viacom are all about business. If he doesn't make them money they will not only pull the plug on Coker but BFC as well.


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

_RIVAL_ said:


> I honestly think that Coker is like Bjorn 3.0
> 
> Their dream may be comparable but the results are a lot different.
> 
> ...


Coker had a free arena and investors to purchase all of SF biggest names from Elite EX not even a year into their existence. Hardly peanuts. And The results are definitely different in that BFC is today still going strong after over 120 cards. I don't quite get the pedestal you have Coker on here when many of his biggest spots with SF were a direct result of who the UFC was not doing business with.

Maybe they have the plan and the right moves to take, but when the news is married with "Rebeny and viacom don't share the same vision" and "BFC trying to get Kimbo Slice" in the same day.... I don;t have high hopes for that companies future.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

*UFC/Bellator drama seems to end, Rebney out Coker in*



> Viacom Reportedly Looking to Replace Bjorn Rebney With Scott Coker
> Posted by Larry Csonka on 06.18.2014
> 
> According to a new report…
> ...


Scott Coker is a huge step up he can work with the UFC, actually pay fighters what they are worth and build stars. You have to wonder if this also means a return to the days of PRIDE with Chuck Liddell entering tournaments, Wanderlei Silva showing up at events teasing a super fight.


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

John8204 said:


> Scott Coker is a huge step up he can work with the UFC, actually pay fighters what they are worth and build stars. You have to wonder if this also means a return to the days of PRIDE with Chuck Liddell entering tournaments, Wanderlei Silva showing up at events teasing a super fight.


How exactly does this end UFC and BFC drama? Zuffa and Viacom offer competing products to a shared market. 

By being an employee of Viacom he can work with the UFC? He was working for them, his contract was done, he's not working for them. Seems like the "he can work with the UFC" idea is missing something, that something being they were working together and the ultimate decision after that was they would not continue to do so. 

And will Scott Coker be paying fighters better because he has his own money to pay them extra? I tend to think the same source of funding will be used to continue to pay fighters, should I not? 

As long as BFCs recent history ceases, you know the let's get Kimbo Slice and feature Barnoi vs Parisian and Sokodju stuff, he should be able to continue the trend of creating homegrown stars just fine. I get the feeling though that Rebney is out for possibly wanting to continue that tradition over going after guys like Kimbo. 

Also, why would this be like the days of Pride with Chuck in a tourney? Why? Chuck fought in Pride in 2003 when White was his manager, before he was part of the UFC and during UFC 61 UFC was beginning negotiating to buy Pride, hence came the tease with Wand fighting Chuck that fell through with those negotiation. 

This isn't UFC news either.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

GDPofDRB said:


> Coker had a free arena and investors to purchase all of SF biggest names from Elite EX not even a year into their existence. Hardly peanuts.


When you are talking the world of MMA promotion having access to an arena only provides you an outlet. It in no means covers overhead. You still have to pay your fighters.

Truth is Scott Coker has that access because he has been putting on Kickboxing events for years before he ever ventured into MMA. He has made some powerful connections over those years. 

And investors didn't blindly help Scott purchase anybody. They invested in his history of success. His overseas relationships and his model of what he has continued to do for decades and that is put on exciting shows, pack arenas, and flourish companies. He makes moves. His purchasing of fighter contracts was another of his stragic moves... Just like his move to be the first MMA brand ever to be broadcasted on network television live. He gambles very smartly.

Coker is a tenacious, weatherd, aggressive and intelligent promoter. He's very good at what he does.


He literally created an org that was regional to only California for years and made it the 2nd biggest MMA organization at that time and sold it for millions. 






GDPofDRB said:


> And The results are definitely different in that BFC is today still going strong after over 120 cards.


That's due to Viacom. Viacom is investing in the MMA business... *NOT Bjorn Rebney* This is why they are getting rid of him.




GDPofDRB said:


> I don't quite get the pedestal you have Coker on here when many of his biggest spots with SF were a direct result of who the UFC was not doing business with.


Any MMA hot spots are going to be a direct result of who the UFC does not do business with. Dana White is very proprietary with his dealings and associations so that's a given. Coker utilizes tools that Dana doesn't/didn't do at the time.... like Womens MMA and cross promotion. He also pays outside fighters their worth. And he's not big on UFC wash-ups. 

What he is big on is prospects. If the fans want to see the Bellator WW champ fight the One FC WW champ Scott will pull the strings and make it happen. He has time and time again. He's proven this. Bjorn on the other hand makes his MW champ fight freaking Tito Ortiz. 

Where on earth does this make sense?? He helped build Schmlenko up only to drop his stock to give a LHW a name opponent? 




GDPofDRB said:


> Maybe they have the plan and the right moves to take, but when the news is married with "Rebeny and viacom don't share the same vision" and "BFC trying to get Kimbo Slice" in the same day.... I don;t have high hopes for that companies future.


That's a reach by Viacom. But I doubt Coker brings him in.

If he does it will be so that he can be destroyed by one of his prospect HWs names. 

All in all it's going to be interesting. And I stick to my opinion that this is a very good move for Bellator. 

If I'm wrong I will eat a fat plate of crow. But I don't think I am. 

Bellator has speed racer driving the car now and this is going to be a very good era for MMA.


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

I think conjecture is clouding the story on a lot of what you see. SF flat out bought all of the ELite XC best assets. Those were the SF names and staples going for a while outside of the Bay Area commodities they used their first year. It's a good chance that is what allowed SF to have their next 2 years of existence. It was un-invested eventually. And again, notice the similarities to Coker and Rebeney in your quote about building something small into the 2nd biggest MMA company in the world... Also, Elite XC was the first MMA protion on Network tv live and 

And saying the 120 cards isn't a result of Rebney's work makes no sense. It's a product built from scratch by him successful enough to have Spike want to put that programming on their channel to attempt to continue that success, how is that not a result of Rebney's work? Did Viacom build BFC from scratch and paythemsleves to put it on their tv? No.

Your stuff about the UFC and Scott is revisionist history, SF had plenty of guys who didn't want to do business with the UFC, or were cut or black balled by the ufc on their roster just like BFC began to do more prominently last year. And again... When you say Coker is big on prospects, your making an argument for why he like Rebney, again. BFC has a established history of developing stars from nowhere and has some incredible prospects to this day. Just saying that is true about one guy in the conversation makes it no less true about the other. And Shlemnko being forced by Rebney to fight Ortiz is news to me and everyone. Shlemenko wanted on the card and wanted a big fight, he got what he wanted but lost the fight. You gotta stand pretty far out on a tree branch to be pointing your finger at Rebney for something regarding that. Most people thought Storm would win that fight.

Rebeny and Coker are alike, I hope Scott can continue to make Ballator the great source of fights Rebney made it. But I have my concerns about what vision Viacom has for the organization and how that will impact Cokers capacity as a promoter.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

Yeah I agree with GDPofDRB. This will probably only intensify the drama, even though Coker and Dana never did twitter wars. Coker was one of the main reasons Strikeforce did as well as it did, and the UFC felt threatened by them and bought them out. 

With Bellator, Coker has an organization he can mold, get rid of their tournament format and turn it into a real threat to the UFC. 

Best of luck to him.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

there is already a thread on this topic. 

http://www.mmaforum.com/bellator-fc/175953-bjorn-rebney-out-bellator-scott-coker.html


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

And now Bellator is trying to talk to Kimbo. 

So perhaps the differences were Rebney wanted to build an organization through great fights and improving roster. While Viocom wants to sell hype fights.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

GDPofDRB said:


> I think conjecture is clouding the story on a lot of what you see. SF flat out bought all of the ELite XC best assets. *Those were the SF names and staples going for a while outside of the Bay Area commodities they used their first year*.


You're wrong here.

*Luke Rockhold, Gilbert Melendez, Gegard Mousasi,, Fabricio Werdum, Alastair Overeem, Dan Henderson, 
Fedor Emilienanko, Ronda Rousey, Jacare Souza, 
Daniel Cormier, Meisha Tate, Josh Thompson , Melvin Manhoef, Tyron Woodley, Paul Daley, Marius Zaromskis, Billy Evangelista,
Tim Kennedy, Josh Barnett, Jorge Masvidal,
Jason Mayhem Miller , Sergi Kharitonov, King Mo Lawal,
Ovince St Preux , Evangelista Cyborg Santos, 
JZ Calvancante, Justin Wilcox , Mike Kyle,
Tarrec Saffedine, Roger Gracie, Roger Bowling,
Babalu Sobral, Bobby Lashley, * 

Never stepped foot inside of an EliteXC cage.
Coker did sign a few EliteXC stars but Strikeforces star power far exceeded those acquisitions with the shows they did.

Coker was smart. He didn't sign fighters to exclusive contracts. He would sign them to one fight contracts to grow his numbers. Great move.




GDPofDRB said:


> It's a good chance that is what allowed SF to have their next 2 years of existence.


See my previous statement.




GDPofDRB said:


> And again, notice the similarities to Coker and Rebeney in your quote about building something small into the 2nd biggest MMA company in the world...


I'm not saying that Rebney hasn't done some work with Bellator. My statement is that I believe Coker will far exceed his predecessor.



GDPofDRB said:


> And saying the 120 cards isn't a result of Rebney's work makes no sense. It's a product built from scratch by him successful enough to have Spike want to put that programming on their channel


And then fire him.




GDPofDRB said:


> to attempt to continue that success, how is that not a result of Rebney's work?


In part I would attribute it to Viacom understanding that the MMA market is huge. Millions of fans and an extremely lucrative market with PPV possibilities. They want a piece of the pie. 

But they don't want Rebney.




GDPofDRB said:


> Did Viacom build BFC from scratch and paythemsleves to put it on their tv? No.


No they did not. Rebney built it. But on that token they purchased it and they kept Rebney on long enough until Cokers contract with the UFC was up.

Then they dropped him like a hot potato.



GDPofDRB said:


> SF had plenty of guys who didn't want to do business with the UFC, or were cut or black balled by the ufc on their roster just like BFC began to do more prominently last year.


I agree 





GDPofDRB said:


> And again... When you say Coker is big on prospects, your making an argument for why he like Rebney, again.


Oh him and Rebney did the same thing to a certain extent. I do believe they have a lot in common.

I do however believe that Coker does a superior job running an MMA organization.



GDPofDRB said:


> And Shlemnko being forced by Rebney to fight Ortiz is news to me and everyone. Shlemenko wanted on the card and wanted a big fight, he got what he wanted but lost the fight. You gotta stand pretty far out on a tree branch to be pointing your finger at Rebney for something regarding that. Most people thought Storm would win that fight.


Rebney could've put a stop to that. The size difference is huge between those two guys. You also have to protect your fighters. Tito is a huge LHW and Storm is small for MW... IMO Bjorn shouldn't have let that fight happen.



GDPofDRB said:


> Rebeny and Coker are alike, I hope Scott can continue to make Ballator the great source of fights Rebney made it. But I have my concerns about what vision Viacom has for the organization and how that will impact Cokers capacity as a promoter.


We won't know how controlling Viacom is in that aspect until we see what happens with Coker. They've definitely got my interest.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Excellent posts from Rival, GDB or is it GDP, and of course Bamma who's a promoter himself. 

Almost all companies fail once their original founder is ousted or voluntarily resigns. Interesting to point out the whole gimicky fights from GDP. Clash of ideas or business motives? The political climate has changed once the suits take over. That is why I believe Coker will have a challenging time turning this around.

- Coker now has someone to answer to rather than have a certain amount of autonomy he had with his own company in SF
- it's not his baby so this is more of a business decision and he won't fight as hard as he did for SF
- his team is no longer around; Frank Shamrock, Mauro, Pat Miletich, his bookers unless he rehires them

If Viacom allows him free reigns then it could increase the chances of success. But SF was the closest org to rival the UFC after Pride especially in the HW division. They put on some very cool matches; Diaz vs Daley, Diaz vs Zaromskis, Shamrock vs Cung Le, Manhoef vs Lawler, and all the HW matches. 

There isn't much to work with in Bellator. From the time Coker sold SF til now the scene has changed and UFC has increased its position. Bellator carved it out by focusing on the lower weights; Eddie or Lombard. UFC countered long ago by absorbing WEC and now introducing Straw Weight and buying out Invicta apparently for the woman's division.

It'll take some time as in three to five years, but if anyone can help steer it in the right direction then it would be Coker. He does business the right way. You can see it on the mans face when he does interviews. Bjorn is a solid business man, but I feel the political climate wore down on him. 

Big news in the MMA world indeed.


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

_RIVAL_ said:


> You're wrong here.
> 
> *Luke Rockhold, Gilbert Melendez, Gegard Mousasi,, Fabricio Werdum, Alastair Overeem, Dan Henderson,
> Fedor Emilienanko, Ronda Rousey, Jacare Souza,
> ...


I'm not really wrong. You listed a bunch of fighters who were not carrying SF when EliteXC was purchased by them or even in the organization at all at that time. Some were still in the UFC even and others just beginning their career. Many of those people came on later in the SF lifespan and several of those you listed had fought for EliteXC. When EliteXC stopped putting on fights, SF was the sole benificiary of getting to promote these name and prospect fighters who would be long time staples of SF run:

Nick Diaz, Gina Carano, Christine Santos, Robbie Lawler, Jake Shields, Brett Rogers, Scott Smith, JZ Cavalcante, Rafeal Cavalcante, Antonio Silva, and KJ Noons among others. They got like 8 WMMA fighters out of the deal.

Guys like Josh Thomson, Gilbert Melndez, Frank Shamrock, Clay Guida, Cung Le, Bobby Southworth, and Paul Buenatello were the SF staples in 2007/08 (I was there often), not a lot of the people you named. A lot of Californian/Bay Area guys and other fighters I had been watching in Lemoore, Porterville and Colusa for years and then in later in SJ when SF got the green light. When SF was able to purchase those other names I listed and the women's 145 pound division from exiting EliteXC, they turned the corner significantly.

SF flat out bought all of the ELiteXC's best assets. Those were the SF names and staples going for a while outside of the Bay Area commodities they used their first year.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Maybe if Coker was at Bellator all along, WMMA would've meant something there. Always seemes to be a sideshow on Bellator. Rebney had no clue WTF to do with them on their cards.


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

CupCake said:


> Maybe if Coker was at Bellator all along, WMMA would've meant something there. Always seemes to be a sideshow on Bellator. Rebney had no clue WTF to do with them on their cards.


I was under the impression at the time Rebeney conceded to the fact that there was a lack of quantity in WMMA for him to be working with around the time of the women's division disbanding. Between Invicta being fully dedicated to WMMA and having fighters buy into them and then the UFC coming on at 135, keeping the women around would not be advantageous for any party involved, promoter or fighter. It is still a developing landscape in WMMA for the most part.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

GDPofDRB said:


> I'm not really wrong. You listed a bunch of fighters who were not carrying SF when EliteXC was purchased by them or even in the organization at all at that time. Some were still in the UFC even and others just beginning their career. Many of those people came on later in the SF lifespan and several of those you listed had fought for EliteXC. When EliteXC stopped putting on fights, SF was the sole benificiary of getting to promote these name and prospect fighters who would be long time staples of SF run:
> 
> Nick Diaz, Gina Carano, Christine Santos, Robbie Lawler, Jake Shields, Brett Rogers, Scott Smith, JZ Cavalcante, Rafeal Cavalcante, Antonio Silva, and KJ Noons among others. They got like 8 WMMA fighters out of the deal.
> 
> ...


JZ Calvalcante never fought for EliteXC.

We listed an entirely different group of fighters. The point I was making is that they may have signed EliteXCs best fighters but that is not what carried the company. Those fighters were just an addition to their roster as well as the fighters that they signed afterwards.

A lot of which were not locked into exclusive contracts thus allowing them to put on compelling fights without binding either Strikeforce or the fighters to be obligated to eachother outside of that specific fight. That was one of Cokers signature tactics and it worked beautifully for exposure and hardcore fans.

I followed EliteXC, SHOXC and Strikeforce heavily in their days as well.

We may just have to agree to disagree on this one.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

GDPofDRB said:


> I was under the impression at the time Rebeney conceded to the fact that there was a lack of quantity in WMMA for him to be working with around the time of the women's division disbanding. Between Invicta being fully dedicated to WMMA and having fighters buy into them and then the UFC coming on at 135, keeping the women around would not be advantageous for any party involved, promoter or fighter. It is still a developing landscape in WMMA for the most part.


True, but Bellator started around 2009, a full 3 years before the 1st Invicta card. He had plenty of WMMA fighters to choose from, a lot of great talent not taken up by Strikeforce.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah but I doubt Coker will try to rebuild WMMA in Bellator again. The question now is what will Viacom allow Coker to do and will Kimbo really factor into things? Only time will tell in this.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Yeah but would you really want that stupid goon bjork running the show on WMMA too? he would just ruin more carers and make more undeserved title shots and broken tournament win promises. 

Bjork is a slimey queer and he'll be in court for months with viacom trying to win an unwinnable battle with them because that is what he does. He ruined the tournament format and he signed a lot of bums and castoffs from the UFC and other notable organisations.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

BAMMA UK Guy said:


> On a very selfish note, I kind of hope we get Rob Sinclair back. The mere thought of Sinclair Vs. Barnaoui has me very excited.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com App


Bellator often let their fighters do one-offs such as Martin Stapleton this weekend, don't ask-don't get!


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

I doubt Coker would've rehabbed Rampage's knee or given Tito stem cell treatments to rehab his neck.

Good or bad for the sport / Bellator's profit margins? 

You decide.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

> WSOF Matchmaker Says Ousting of Bjorn Rebney is ‘MMA Independence Day’
> Posted by Jeffrey Harris on 06.18.2014
> 
> “Today is a victory for all of MMA.”
> ...


So the UFC feeder league is already on board with this.


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

John8204 said:


> So the UFC feeder league is already on board with this.


That Ali guy is an incredible tool.

NFL East and NFL west co-promote? WTF? Today should be called Freedom from Slavery day? How is this guy in a public speaking role with any company?


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

GDPofDRB said:


> That Ali guy is an incredible tool.
> 
> NFL East and NFL west co-promote? WTF? Today should be called Freedom from Slavery day? How is this guy in a public speaking role with any company?


Yeah this guy sounds like an absolute tool.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

UFC refused to co-promote with M-1 to make the Fedor fight happen.

Have things changed since then? lol


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

MagiK11 said:


> Yeah I agree with GDPofDRB. This will probably only intensify the drama, even though Coker and Dana never did twitter wars. *Coker was one of the main reasons Strikeforce did as well as it did, and the UFC felt threatened by them and bought them out.*


That is not really what happened. SF was put up for sell because the investors wanted out. The UFC just had the deepest pockets and took the opportunity to remove a competitor. All the money spent getting Fedor, who turned out to be a bust, then they lost their CBS deal because of the Diaz brothers/Miller brawl. The investors got nervous so they put it up for sell. The UFC didn't run in and throw money at them, SF started the process. At least that is what I remember reading.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Term said:


> That is not really what happened. SF was put up for sell because the investors wanted out. The UFC just had the deepest pockets and took the opportunity to remove a competitor. All the money spent getting Fedor, who turned out to be a bust, then they lost their CBS deal because of the Diaz brothers/Miller brawl. The investors got nervous so they put it up for sell.  The UFC didn't run in and throw money at them, SF started the process. At least that is what I remember reading.


Strikefoce was sold to the UFC for 40 million as well as a reprisal of their debts.

UFC was not the only company trying to by Strikeforce. They just made the best offer.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Trix said:


> UFC refused to co-promote with M-1 to make the Fedor fight happen.
> 
> Have things changed since then? lol


Well, what do you think the Invicta deal is.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Co-sign on the Ali character. Lacks tactfulness. I think WSOF will fold eventually and Bellator will absorb it OR the juggernaut. Kill excess. These organizations simply morph from one name to another. It's not the name that matters, it's the man behind the name.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I doubt that WSOF will fold, they maybe bought out but I doubt they'll fold. They have the deal with NBC and are steadily expanding. Not to mention they aren't trying to go head to head against the UFC.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

kantowrestler said:


> I doubt that WSOF will fold, they maybe bought out but I doubt they'll fold. They have the deal with NBC and are steadily expanding. Not to mention they aren't trying to go head to head against the UFC.


That's the problem, they're expanding too quickly, but I know for a fact they're not selling out. Ray is a good dude, but he's a fighter. Very big shoes to fill and his pr/marketing guy Ali is not the greatest right hand if you will. 

I just don't see it. I know they havn't sold out, but I'll have to take a look at their pink sheets. I mean with Coker at Bellator something has got to give. Bellator and WSOF will be fighting fiercely for that second spot even though "they'll co-promote" but that's out of survival. Even with co-promotion how deep is their pool. This is a very different landscape now. I think the only way it could work is the following.

Coker + Frank Shamrock
Bas + Pat Miletich + Mauro Ranallo
+ Hot models who have super pool
Nick Diaz and their entire camp (Gilbert, Diaz Bros, Shields) switches to Bellator "if" they could.
All Golden Glory fighters.
Basically WSOF and or Bellator consolidate one another. 

*Coker somehow gains the loyalty of some of the super camps taking away the fighters. The talent is where it's at and right now UFC holds probably 75% of the market if not even more. Plus they probably hold exclusive rights to the power base - LAS VEGAS. Unless Coker manages Madison Square Garden.

UFC = talent, top shelf sponsors, management team, legal team, venues, TV network, solid ppvs, and 21 years head start. Only way it goes down hill is if the Fertittas and DW decide to retire. UFC brings quality, but I don't mind seeing other shows do their thing.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

No_Mercy said:


> That's the problem, they're expanding too quickly, but I know for a fact they're not selling out. Ray is a good dude, but he's a fighter. Very big shoes to fill and his pr/marketing guy Ali is not the greatest right hand if you will.
> 
> I just don't see it. I know they havn't sold out, but I'll have to take a look at their pink sheets. I mean with Coker at Bellator something has got to give. Bellator and WSOF will be fighting fiercely for that second spot even though "they'll co-promote" but that's out of survival. Even with co-promotion how deep is their pool. This is a very different landscape now. I think the only way it could work is the following.
> 
> ...


I can already see Viacom and Coker buying out WSOF and gaining that stable of athletes. Coker is gonna want Shields back and guys like Fitch, Guillard, and Burkman will fit nicely. Bellator is going to become a strong #2 in the MMA landscape in the next two years.

Coker and Viacom are going to make MMA interesting again mark my words.


----------



## AlanS (Jun 16, 2009)

No Mercy if that happens it'd be the best thing for MMA. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Is it weird that I'm thinking World Series of Fighting is where Rebney is going to end up? Anyways if that did happen that would be rather interesting. It would also be interesting to see what exactly Bellator did.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I think this is a great move for Bellator, Coker made all the right moves with SF but had needed backers to expand he had the wrong ones, now he is one with the network which drastically changes the relationship. Coker > Bjorn and dropping the tournaments is smart and allows champs to compete in meaningful fights outside waiting on tournaments and injured fighters.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah but I should point out that all title shots for the last tournaments winners should be honored. Then they can go full throttle on the new format. I think that's only fair on Viacom's part.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> Yeah but I should point out that all title shots for the last tournaments winners should be honored. Then they can go full throttle on the new format. I think that's only fair on Viacom's part.


I am sure they will be as will the current tournaments but the beauty is that if the winner is injured they can just continue with the best available contender.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

And in the meantime they can start building contenders on the new format. I'm already thinking that Michael Chandler will probably get a rebound match. Though I'd like to see how the Rampage/Newton situation goes.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> And in the meantime they can start building contenders on the new format. I'm already thinking that Michael Chandler will probably get a rebound match. Though I'd like to see how the Rampage/Newton situation goes.


Doesn't matter give Tito the title shot and let Rampage and Mo fight again.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I think Tito needs at least one more match before he fights Newton. Also I could see that rematch between Jackson and Lawal taking place again. But if Mo wins does he face Newton a third time?


----------

